# Ready for borders!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I had planned on a tannish border but now that the top is together it just doesn't work. So I will do a teal border and then another a color yet to be determined! A trip to Mary Jo's is happening soon though. I've been working on this one since February. Once I get it sandwiched I plan on doing palm trees and sea shell out lines in the big blocks and then just stitch in the ditch everywhere else. It has to be finished by August 24th though so I will be busy nonstop with it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The colors are beautiful.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Love this!
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This really is turning out outstanding. I like your pattern and colors.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I love it! When you say a tan border wasn't working, are you talking about the browner tan or the more light yellowish tan? I think a border in the lighter color (or perhaps the light greenish one) would look good.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well border has been decided. I had just enough left to play around with. I will go tomorrow and get more. The aqua color near the top of the quilt will be the small border and then the teal will be the bigger border. I'm going to do cornerstones at each end in in the light yellow/tan color. 
Then to piece the back together.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Its lovely. Wow


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is a very striking pattern and I love your colour scheme. What is the name of the pattern?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Belfrybat said:


> That is a very striking pattern and I love your colour scheme. What is the name of the pattern?


It's from the Jan/Feb 2011 issue of Fons and porter Love of Quilting. I think the name was Triangle Surprise.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

and the borders are on!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I like those blue shades much better than I would have liked tan. It is beautiful.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

That is so very beautiful!!! I'm in awww. Your a really amazing artist


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I like the corners in the border, really finishes it off. Beautiful job.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Stunning!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Ginnie, that is amazing!!! Wow!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is just gorgeous, such a beautiful pattern and the choice of colors is stunning. Whoever gets to own this one will be thrilled with it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is very nice!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Thank you all! This one goes to my oldest dd and her fiance for a wedding present in August. They wanted "tropical" and something modern......I don't do modern quilts real well. So when I saw this pattern I knew it was the one. It's from Fons and Porter Love of Quilting. 
It is all batiks. I will sid along the seams and then hand stitch palm trees and sea shells in the open spaces. I should be able to do those in about a month I think.
I thought about sending this one to a long armer but I've already put a small fortune into it and we now have two weddings this summer so funds are tight. She said she would rather me quilt it however I can also. 
Now if the next one will just look as good!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That's gorgeous and the borders have finished it off nicely!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Love those colors, and the whole thing just came out beautiful. I am sure the bride and groom are going to love it.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

The quilt is lovely. A lot of love and work went into this quilt, I know your daughter will cherish it.


----------



## vflsun (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh, that is gorgeous! You did a wonderful job. Can you tell me what pattern it is?


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

ginnie5 said:


> Thank you all! This one goes to my oldest dd and her fiance for a wedding present in August. They wanted "tropical" and something modern......I don't do modern quilts real well. So when I saw this pattern I knew it was the one. It's from Fons and Porter Love of Quilting.
> It is all batiks. I will sid along the seams and then hand stitch palm trees and sea shells in the open spaces. I should be able to do those in about a month I think.
> I thought about sending this one to a long armer but I've already put a small fortune into it and we now have two weddings this summer so funds are tight. She said she would rather me quilt it however I can also.
> Now if the next one will just look as good!


Now I'm in triple awwww :bow: I joke about hand stitching being a romour but really it is envy. I had a couple of courses in machine sewing and watched the sewing shows to figure it out. Most of my biggest advances were with a little girl screaming beside me and me thinking "can't get much worse". I can repair or mend almost anything.  It's a good skill but it's not pretty like yours. Ok I'm now turning green!!!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

vflsun said:


> Oh, that is gorgeous! You did a wonderful job. Can you tell me what pattern it is?



It's called Triangle Surprise and it is in the Jan/Feb 2011 issue of Fons and Porter Love of Quilting. Thank you!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Absolutely beautiful quilt !!!!!!!!! s


----------

